# #6 Almost done



## PTModIT (Oct 4, 2006)

Hello, Another doubleneck in the works.Waiting for 1 more set of pickups.







.Thanks.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

*double neck*

2 questions:

1 how do you mod a PT cruiser?

2) how much do those axes weigh?

cheers
RIFF WRATH


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

I'm in love with the red one. Hardcore axes there! Stones


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Wow that red doubleneck is just about the craziest guitar I've ever seen and the double explorer is just plain badass!!:rockon2:


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Really liking the headstocks on the 2x explorer. Kind of a 60's Italian inspiration going on there.


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

I'd have no use for a double neck guitar, but those are really killer!


----------



## PTModIT (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. Here's a better pic.


----------



## DUCK (Jul 4, 2007)

Awesome work!!!


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

LOL!!! I was just admiring your work when my daughter (8 yrs) walked by and said "Dad, that looks like the devils guitar!" LOL!

Great work man. Even better imagination! :rockon2:


----------

